# Menu Ideas??



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind is ....
if it looks really gross, some people won't try it or eat it.

BBQ chicken wings = bat wings
Meatballs = brains or eyeballs
Halloween sugar cookies- bats, cats, pumpkins, skulls
Jello body parts- made from Halloween Jello molds
Apple cider
Hot chocolate
Red fruit punch with a ice hand floating in it


Many Holiday/Halloween party & craft books have great recipes & ideas on how to serve them as well. The Penny Whistle Halloween book by Meredith Brokaw, is great for parties of all ages, & has lots of recipes.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Walking Tacos - Not really Halloweem 'Named' but they are always Great!


Plastic Fork
Small bags of fritos (crush up)
Crock pot of ground beef with taco seasoning
Sour Cream
Tomatoes
Lettuce
Etc whatever you put on tacos

Taste Great, easy to walk around with and throw away!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Haunty said:


> One thing to keep in mind is ....
> if it looks really gross, some people won't try it or eat it.
> 
> BBQ chicken wings = bat wings
> ...


Thank you! I was beginning to think no one was going to reply. Everyone is into props and decorations but not so much the food I guess. That's too bad for me since that's the one thing I know I can do. LOL I do have lots of books here and have some ideas. I just thought it would be fun to get everyone elses favorites.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

natascha said:


> Walking Tacos - Not really Halloweem 'Named' but they are always Great!
> 
> 
> Plastic Fork
> ...


Thanks...I think my son would like this one!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

There are tons of threads on food, but there are tons of threads, so it can be daunting finding anything. That being said - plenty of folks get into the food 

Here's one from last year that seems to cover most of the staples... runs the gambit from simple to complex:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/69238-food-08-a.html


Perfect Entertaining and Britta, of course have great recipes. I also like Disney Family Fun and Kraft:

Halloween at Perfect Entertaining

Halloween Recipes

Halloween Recipes - Cakes and Treats - and More Great Family Fun Recipe Ideas

Favorite Halloween Recipes

Hope this helps!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

You have to serve the little sausages that you wrap up in cresant rolls to look like little mummies. There great. Use mustard or ketchup to make eyes on them. Easy to make, just wrap the sausages in the rolls and stick'em in the oven. Once the rolls are done, garish the open end of the wrap with the mustard or ketchup for the eyes. They are easy to eat too, no mess!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you llondra for the links!! I will check them out!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

alucard said:


> You have to serve the little sausages that you wrap up in cresant rolls to look like little mummies. There great. Use mustard or ketchup to make eyes on them. Easy to make, just wrap the sausages in the rolls and stick'em in the oven. Once the rolls are done, garish the open end of the wrap with the mustard or ketchup for the eyes. They are easy to eat too, no mess!



I have this on my list of things to make! I've never had them before but I imagine they are good! I am really getting into this Halloween party now!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Also, just a simple little mix I've done at my parties for people to snack on - 

mix candy corn and salted peanuts in a bowl...they're fabulous together! It looks festive and kids will LOVE it! Some people also add plain m&m's in h-ween colors. 
Sounds tasty!

Good luck w/ the party plannng!


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

*party treats..*

Do I have ideas for you!
You can order molds ( jello/cake, not moldy molds) on line or maybe find them in stores closer to halloween.
I have a coffin mold (or you could cut a toe pincher yourself from a sheet cake) for a cake. make the cake red velvet cake mix and use the darkest frosting you can find and maybe added a little black decorating frosting to it and you have a coffin cake made for a prince. (Prince Vlad??)

I also have a brain..mold...(I have been taking pills for that...)
With watermelon jello it looks quite good.
Or you can make some sort of cracker dip, pate` and put it in the mold to form it and have people eat your brains. (If you love me, you'll let me eat your brains) Make it a light colored mix, chicken salad ish.
You can also form your mashed potatoes,ect... (you can see where I am going with that one).

I also found a hand cookie cutter, so you can make all sorts of disembodied hands and decorate with pure pleasure.
I also found a tombstone cookie cutter.

Halloween punch frozen hand, I would suggest not using ice, but some of the punch and color it differently than the punch. That way while it melts, it doesn't water down the punch.

look up Cannibal themed halloween supper, this guy really went all out on some gross stuff. cool. But the heart was the best, you can order a heart mold from Anatomical chart company , I would suggest that if you are going to do the bloody heart, pour more of the mix in and let that chill. Then carve some out and pour in the blood mix, chill and pour in the rest of the heart mix and chill. I am going to try it that way instead of putting a baggie inside.

There are also cookies, which I am asked to make all of the time. Called Death by Chocolate cookies...oh yea... good times.

Or All Soul's Day bread and do a dumb supper, leaving a place fully set for any 'spirits' who may come to visit.

Look up on how to make sugar skulls as well, the plastic molds can also be used for candies...
enjoy and have fun.

and if you nibble on the goodies first, others will follow, out of mere curiousity.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow absintheminded, I was totally grossed out by reading your post. I guess that's the whole point huh? LOL! Thanks for the tips. I think I am going to buy the brain mold. I've read some recipes for dips...wonder if any of them are any good?? I guess I am just going to have to try them out. My problem is all the recipes contain jello (gelatin) and I hate jello!! Yuk... I have a hand cookie cutter and I never thought about making dismembered hands with it. Or I could just cut off all the fingers and use those. That's awesome! Thanks for the idea. Here's a picture of the cake my son picked out...pretty cool huh?







[/IMG]


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

*love the cake*

I am not crazy about spiders, but that is one cool cake. Plus, love the frosting and that sucker looks like it is frosting heaven.


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

I found a great idea online last year that i put out for my annual party. It was a mummy cheese log. Just use your favorite cheese log recipe and then form it into a little man. Then just squeeze out a cream cheese topping to look like bandages.

Here is the website that i stole the idea from. 
Yummy Mummy Cheese Spread Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

My best advice I can give for food for you is try to make as much of it make ahead as possible! In saying that this is a list of the things I normally make for my party, and everyone usually love them tho I'm going to try some of Rikki's cream cheese red velvet cake balls this year they look great.

Meats:
*batwings* - terriyaki chiken, bbq chicken wings, and buffalo
****note if you have a kroger store near you I really like their brand of 
terriyaki it's great. I serve mine in a electric skillet on low to keep warm.
*bug sandwiches*- a french loaf cut in half and sliced down the lenght at 
sandwich size intervals, meats (I usually just use the 59 cent carl budding
meats and everyone loves it esp kids, cheese I usually use american. I
also make one with honey mustard one without. assemble back togeather
to reform the loaf after adding cheese meats etc. Plase toothpicks into 
two olives for eyes, and stick toothpicks out the sides for legs etc, or turn
it into a snake by giving it a forked tongue made of meat.
*chili in crockpot*- I place canned chili of your choice (I like Armor Chili)
in the crockpot, and add a block of cream cheese and serve with chips
*sausage cheese balls*- recipes abound on the internet for this and are all great
*shrimp puffs- *This is always the recipe I can never ever make enough of
a bag of frozen shrimp (party size or cocktail any is fine) thawed and 
chopped. One package of cream cheese, one tub of garden vegetable 
cream cheese spread (the kind for bagles) and crescent rolls.
Mix togeather the shrimp, cream cheese and garden veg spread, spoon
mixture into the center of a crescent roll triangle wrap up and roll the
dough til it is ball shaped and bake per directions for crescent roll. This is
a recipe I came up with out of the blue and everyone loves it and asks for.
you can make the filing the night before and preroll them just keep them in
the fridge covered til time to bake.
*sandwich rolls*- soft taco shells, meats, cream cheese, and shredded cheese
layer meats and cheese and roll I use toothpicks to help make sure they
stay togeather, but the cream cheese does this too.
I also usually make a meat tray with crackers and cheese, 2 types of crackers, 
summer sausage sliced, pepporonis, and cheese pieces or cubes(2 kinds)

Desserts:
*Caramel apples
cocolate covered apples
Pumpkin Pie (a must have)
Pumpkin nut muffins*
*Lucy's sweet chex mix *(it's so good you definatly should try it) I use Rice and 
corn chex, mixed nuts, and small pretzels mixed togeather.
In a seperate bowl mix 2 tablespoons (sometimes I use more) and brown
sugar about a quarter to half of a cup or so (should be runny) pour over 
chex mix and coat it lightly. Then microwave in 30 second intervals lay
flat to dry it's so yummy.
*Chocolate covered pretzel rods (with sprinkles)* I do white and milk chocolate.
*Cake *-I often just buy a halloween themed one from the store as I'm running
behind by that point (even tho I've taken cake decorating classes. I 
know I'm bad. I have found tho that at parties most people prefer
cupcakes for easy of transporting them around.
*Fruit tray*- I normally have apple slices, orange slices, grapes and bananas. I 
mix marshmallow fluff (the stuff in the jar) with cream cheese for a dip.
*Assorted candy *(no halloween party is complete without candy)

Side items:
*Vegetable tray with ranch dip* I usually have carrots, mushrooms, cherry
tomatoes, celery, broccoli, and cauliflower
*regular chex mix*
*chips* of various kinds

Drinks
*Punch* with floating hands and face made of ice 
Punch is usually 1/2 gallon orange sherbert, white grape juice (one
frozen package and cranberry gingerale all mixed in punch bowl
*Sodas *
*Apple Cider*

Some of this varies year to year, but I've found most of these things to be a
hit with all ages so I kind of stick to what I know works and try a few new
recipes each year that I find on here or in magazines.


I hope this helps you some, and as a bonus now I have an easy to print list
of what to do this year  woot! I hope you're party goes great.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

The mummy cheese log is great. I also think I'll try the shrimp puffs too!


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

The thing i do every year is hand ice floatin in punch


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

I LOVE Halloween food! Those little mummy hotdogs or sausages are really good. And I've made the cheese mummy and loved it-- I'll make him again. Some other good ideas are fun decorated caramel apples or popcorn balls. The cake you picked out is great! You can also think about filling the inside with cherry pie filling so it "bleeds" when you cut it open.

If you like really gross-looking food, the kitty litter box cake is always hilarious, and I've done a "truck stop toilet" brownie presentation once, and it was so disgusting I could hardly look at it. Truly awesome. Let me know if you want directions and I'll post the link!

-Karen


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

karenlyn said:


> I've done a "truck stop toilet" brownie presentation once, and it was so disgusting I could hardly look at it. Truly awesome. Let me know if you want directions and I'll post the link!
> -Karen


This sounds completely disgusting! I LOVE it! I would love to see pictures or have you post a link. I try to have at least one disgusting food item at my party each year, even though no one eats it. If nothing else it is a good conversation starter!


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Sure! You can find directions for making a truck stop toilet here (it's down near the bottom of the page):

REALLY Gross Recipes for Halloween Parties

You don't really need a recipe-- it's all about decorative flair. SO funny. 

-Karen


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

wow those are some really disgusting recipes.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

karenlyn said:


> Sure! You can find directions for making a truck stop toilet here (it's down near the bottom of the page):
> 
> REALLY Gross Recipes for Halloween Parties
> 
> ...


This website was awesome! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi dippedstix,

Good luck on your upcoming party, plenty of ideas here on the forum and some great photos.

Below is the link to my website & maybe if you have time you can take a peek. There is about a 5-6 page recipe section that has ideas, recipes and even some photos of preparing the food. Hope it may give you some ideas!

Muffy


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, fatally! It's actually my own website. Truck stop toilet is one of my favorite of all my Halloween recipes, actually. Too gross for words. The last time I made it for a party it was a huge hit.

-Karen


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Muffy said:


> Hi dippedstix,
> 
> Good luck on your upcoming party, plenty of ideas here on the forum and some great photos.
> 
> ...


Thank You Muffy!!! I'll check it out!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

karenlyn said:


> I LOVE Halloween food! Those little mummy hotdogs or sausages are really good. And I've made the cheese mummy and loved it-- I'll make him again. Some other good ideas are fun decorated caramel apples or popcorn balls. The cake you picked out is great! You can also think about filling the inside with cherry pie filling so it "bleeds" when you cut it open.
> 
> If you like really gross-looking food, the kitty litter box cake is always hilarious, and I've done a "truck stop toilet" brownie presentation once, and it was so disgusting I could hardly look at it. Truly awesome. Let me know if you want directions and I'll post the link!
> 
> -Karen


I saw this truck stop cake while surfing one day. OMG- how gross looking! LOL It looks so real!!! 

As for the hotdogs, sausages- I am trying to decide which to do?? The hotdogs sure would be easier but I think the sausages would probably taste better??


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

dippedstix said:


> I saw this truck stop cake while surfing one day. OMG- how gross looking! LOL It looks so real!!!
> 
> As for the hotdogs, sausages- I am trying to decide which to do?? The hotdogs sure would be easier but I think the sausages would probably taste better??



I think if you cook the sausages up ahead of time --you can probably do them the day before or a couple days before you assemble your mummies-- they won't be any harder than hotdogs. You could even do little chorizo sausages. The grease they exude is red and so might look like your mummy is stained with blood. I've never tried it, though, so it's something you might want to test out first!

-Karen


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

karenlyn said:


> Thanks, fatally! It's actually my own website. Truck stop toilet is one of my favorite of all my Halloween recipes, actually. Too gross for words. The last time I made it for a party it was a huge hit.
> 
> -Karen


That's your own site? Cool! I have saved as one of my favorites!


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Taste Of Home has some really great recipes. One of my favorites is a skeleton guy, I made him last year for my Halloween party, and he looked great. Best thing is, he's also really easy to make and fairly cheap too. Here's a pic:










You should be able to find the recipe for it on the Taste Of Home website.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

ohhhhhh that's so kewl I love it.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Anji4062 said:


> Taste Of Home has some really great recipes. One of my favorites is a skeleton guy, I made him last year for my Halloween party, and he looked great. Best thing is, he's also really easy to make and fairly cheap too. Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome! I'll have to look this up- thanks!


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't seem to find the recipe on the website. They had a pizza loaf recipe that was visually similar, but the bread in your picture seems to be stuffed with something more light in color - like cream cheese or chicken or something.

Could you give me a little more description of what is in the skeleton guy?


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Love the skeleton guy! I didn't see the recipe on the site, but I have a sausage bread recipe that would be great for this and I usually have marinara sauce to dip it in, so I could put it in a very long skinny dish I have and place that in the middle of his "ribs" so it would look like he was bleeding. Thanks for the great idea and pic


----------



## crimsonqueen63 (Jul 12, 2008)

well i just make either chicken sandwitches..haha...or bloody joes...haha......i like to keep things simple.....drunks don't like complicated food. haha


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I am going to be making several things including this for my party this year. I think it looks delightfully disgusting, but is relatively easy to make.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

dippedstix said:


> This is awesome! I'll have to look this up- thanks!


Very cool. It could be made with any sandwich really.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

AmFatallyYours said:


> Very cool. It could be made with any sandwich really.



Yep, we were actually planning to make sandwiches so this will work great! That kitty litter cake looks awful! LOL


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I think that the reason that it looks lighter in color is cause that was the "end" of the bread, and the filling wasn't all the way to the end. lol But there is chicken in there. 

The recipe calls for 2 french loaf tubes (like Pillsbury or your store brand). It's filled with chicken that's been simmered in a small can of tomato paste, garlic, onion, salt, pepper, red pepper flakes, and cayenne pepper I believe. But really any filling inside the rolls would be good. 

I plan on making him again this year, but I'm going to make him chicken-bacon-ranch this time. I think I'm going to make a dipping sauce of ranch that's been altered with hot sauce and food coloring. Also, I added some extra "gross" to him in that pic by spraying him with orange, black and green food coloring.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever made the Fried Gremlin Ears from the Better Homes and Gardens cookbook/website? They look awesome. There's no picture of them on their site but I do have a book here that has an image. It's cheese tortillini dyed green with a light bread crumb and parmesan cheese coating.


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

Death by chocolate Cookies makes 1.5 dozen

2 bags of semi sweet baking chocolate
3/4 cup of packed brown sugar
1/4 cup butter
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup flour
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
2 cups chopped walnuts (optional)

Preheat oven to 350F.
Melt one bag of chocolate in the microwave on high for 1 to 2 minutes or over stove. Stir until melted. (watch, will get hot fast)
Stir in sugar, butter, eggs and vanilla extract.
Stir in flour and baking powder.
Stir in reserved other bag of chips and (nuts)
Drop by spoonful onto greased or non stick cookie sheets.
Bake for 12 minutes or until cookies are puffed and feel set to touch.
let cool.

These are dark in color/almost black, can be spooned into a cookie cutter and shaped.
But the name says it all, they are awesome and good for anytime.


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

Another idea is taking a gingerbread man cookie mold, use either sugar cookie dough or make gingerbread dudes... but make zombies instead...
hack off a limb or two, add red icing for blood and xx for eyes..

Eerie Eyeballs
The person used Wilton truffle candy molds, but I trumped that one better. I found actual bloody eyeball molds with 11 eyeballs per mold at www.cakesnthings.com for $1.99 each, I bought three for $5.97...

This is the recipe i found, have not tried yet.
yields approx. 9 dozen bite-sized peepers.

3oz. (small box) lemon gelatin
1 cup hot water
1/2 cup miniature marshmallows
1 cup pineapple juice
8oz. cream cheese (can be low fat Neufchatel0

dissolve lemon gelatin in 1 cup water in double boiler, add marshmallows and stir to melt.
Remove from heat.
Add pineapple juice and cream cheese. Beat until well blended.
Cool slightly
Spray molds with non stick spray and then pour in mixture into eyeballs and put into fridge to set.
To decorate, use liquid food coloring and an old/clean detail paintbrush. You will need black food coloring for pupils and blue, brown, red, green coloring for the irises.

You could just pour mixture into a bowl and let it set and use a melonballer to scoop out and create eyeballs.
Or round icecube trays


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh, I love the skeleton guy! I bet you could do this without a recipe. Just roll out sheets of pizza dough into squares, fill as desired, cover with another square of pizza dough to make big square calzones, cook, and cut into "ribs." Dip in marinara "blood" (or I love the idea of the red-tinted ranch, too!) Or you could tint the ranch green and offer marinara "blood" and green "bile" ranch dip. Fun!

-Karen


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

absintheminded said:


> Death by chocolate Cookies makes 1.5 dozen
> 
> 2 bags of semi sweet baking chocolate
> 3/4 cup of packed brown sugar
> ...


What a way to go!! Lol....I'll have to try these!!


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Moonie said:


> The thing i do every year is hand ice floatin in punch


Gotta love the hand in the punch!!


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

You know, I never thought of that....the way I did it was to separate both bread rolls, fill them and fold them....probably would've been easier to do it your way.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Halloween Menu Recipes*

These recipes have worked well for me....










Petrified Cheese Log

5 ounces blue cheese
5 ounces softened cream cheese
Black sesame seeds
Blue food coloring

Directions

Mix blue cheese with 2 or 3 drops of blue food coloring; combine with softened cream cheese.
Roll into a log, and wrap in plastic. Refrigerate until firm. Unwrap, and roll log in black sesame seeds. Serve with crackers.










I like to make a big platter of these to help decorate the table, as well I have used them to decorate the sides of a big Chocolate Devil's Food Cake, use your imagination. 

Skeleton Bones

Ingredients

* 3 egg whites
* 1/4 tsp. cream of tartar
* pinch of salt
* 2/3 cup granulated sugar
* 1 tsp. vanilla

Cooking Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 225 degrees F (105 degrees C). Line two cookie sheets with parchment paper.
2. In a mixing bowl, with an electric mixer, beat the egg whites with the cream of tartar and salt until foamy. Gradually, just a spoonful at a time, add the sugar, beating well. Continue beating until the meringue stands up in a glossy, firm peak when you lift the beaters out of the bowl. Then beat in the vanilla.
3. Spoon the meringue into a pastry decorating bag with a large plain round tip. (You can use a zip-lock bag in a pinch) You may pipe anywhere from 1-inch to 4 inch bone shapes — one long line with two rounded blobs on each end, depending on how you will use them. I make bigger ones for the platter. Pipe all the meringue at once because it cannot be baked in batches and they will deflate if it sits too long.
4. Place the cookie sheets in the preheated oven and bake for 1 hour. Without opening the oven door, turn the heat off and let the meringues remain in the oven for 1 more hour to dry and crisp.
5. Remove from cookie sheets carefully or you will end up with a bunch of broken bones!


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

absintheminded said:


> ...This is the recipe i found, have not tried yet.
> yields approx. 9 dozen bite-sized peepers.
> 
> 3oz. (small box) lemon gelatin
> ...


These were actually really delicious but I couldn't find the right size tray so they ended up fairly small. Freaked everyone out too! The texture is amazing..


----------



## MShaunting (Aug 21, 2009)

Noelle this is awesome, would you mind posting it on my blog I just started?

Creative Halloween Ideas

Not only is this a great recipe but I'm trying to get my blog rolling.

Thanks!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

dead man meatloalf(meatloaf shaped like a man with a butter knife sticking out of it after done cooking ), frankies fingers (cocktail weiners ) devil eyes ( devil eggs) and tons . you can even take the plain food and give it a twist and a different name. 
celery with peant butter and rasin for bug on a log. chocolate coverd rasin for bat droppings


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Deviled eyeball... My sister always does this one. Make your usually devil eggs and get green oilve, spill them in half and dont lose the pits. Get red food color and toothpicks for blood veins looks.

Bbq sauce and mini wenniers... Which is very popular with my sister and my's party, which all you need is bottle of bbq sauce and mini winners. You can figure out on your own how much you need.

Look on-lines for halloween cupcakes ideas. Those are always a blast!

Same for food ideas too. I have found many ideas and my sister and i have tried and it always a blast. My favorite was the dead man's meatloaf. Which i shaped into human body. When done cooking, i would squirt cutup in the middle of the body with a knife sticking out of it.

Gobblin'e eyes... Long carrots cut up to keep their circular shape, whip up cream cheese and drop a bit of it and top it off with black olive for eye pub....

Look in line you can get all kinds of ideas.....


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I thought I'd share my list of foods so you don't have to scour the internet for three years like I did! I always have soups as the staple. Here are the tags I put by each item:

Coagulated Blood (Donor: Type A Positive) - Roasted Red Pepper Tomato Soup

Moldy Soup - Curry Pumpkin Soup

Dead Man's Toes - Lil' Smokies in the Crock pot

Questionable Chip Dip (Layered with Doggy Doo Doo and Mold) - 7 Layer Dip

Breakable Bones (Marrow is good for you!) - Meringue piped into bone shapes

Freakin' Cute Breadsticks - Rhodes dough shaped into Ghosts or Mummies

Plain Old Sugar Cookies (I only dropped them once) - Sugar cookies... 

Mini Pumpkin Roll ups - Orange tortillas spread with cream cheese, roll it up and cut into slices. Top with a tiny leaf of cilantro and a green toothpick for the stem

Eye Candy (and I don't just mean good looking!) - Eye gumballs

Squishy Worms - Gelatin molded inside of straws, looks real!

Zit Poppers - Cherry tomatoes scooped out and filled with cottage cheese or cream cheese




I have some pictures here: (If this link works.. I'm still new!)

Halloween Forum - Noelle's Album: Party Stuff


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Noelle said:


> I thought I'd share my list of foods.... Coagulated Blood (Donor: Type A Positive) - Roasted Red Pepper Tomato Soup...
> Dead Man's Toes - Lil' Smokies in the Crock pot......filled with cottage cheese or cream cheese
> I have some pictures here: (If this link works.. I'm still new!)
> Halloween Forum - Noelle's Album: Party Stuff


* Fab post Noelle! Great ideas & great pics. Please send my a copy of the Dead Man's Toes Recipe, if you don't mind. I will message you.....thanks!*


----------



## The Hauntess (Aug 24, 2009)

I do witches finger sugar cookies, deviled eggs that look like eyeballs, mummy dogs. We do the brain jell-o mold (although no one ever eats this  ), and i do a chocolate rice krispies witches hat centerpiece. We also do many more that are also listed on here already.


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

I saw something the other day on the Food Network about chocolate covered bacon. I'm thinking of trying these for my party maybe as "skin strips" or "brittle mummy strips" maybe even "mummy jerky" I dunno...I can't think up a good name for it. lol


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I had some chocolate covered bacon at the fair this year.. Mmmm.. I'd go with mummy jerky!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Deviled eyeball... My sister always does this one. Make your usually devil eggs and get green oilve, spill them in half and dont lose the pits. Get red food color and toothpicks for blood veins looks.
> 
> Bbq sauce and mini wenniers... Which is very popular with my sister and my's party, which all you need is bottle of bbq sauce and mini winners. You can figure out on your own how much you need.
> 
> ...


yup when it comes to halloween parties we dig up what we can for the "finger "foods all in the end its a blast to do


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Just tried this Putrid Punch recipe today for a trial run. It is perfect!! It looks disgusting (awful green color) but it tastes great! The sherbet makes it a thicker texture. Gross. LOL I used sprite in place of ginger ale.

Halloween Recipes: Putrid Punch Recipe - and More Great Family Fun Recipe Ideas


----------



## Witchie Woman (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to try the Kitty Litter Cake this year. Looks great!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Just bumping this up in case anyone has any new menu/recipe ideas to add. 

Funny- it has taken me months to put a menu together and we decided last night to change the entire thing. LOL We decided since we were expecting so many people (80 or so) that we would just do chili,hotdogs,nachos and wings. I'll do some dips too but those are the main dishes. This way they can mix/match chilidog, hotdog, nachos, etc. We are renting a nacho machine from the same place we're renting the tables/chairs from. I got these ideas from searching a menu thread from last yr so thanks guys!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This is my main menu for our Frightful Feast. I have printed it up in Chiller font to resemble a real menu. I will also post the menu for the Finger Foods and the Deadly Desserts. I thought it was all set, but now that I see the Skeleton Guy, I am leaning toward him maybe instead of the bonemarrow bites. I love him. I am still not 100% sure about the hominy salad. I may go with a potato salad with eyeball egg slices on top. It just won't look like eyeball salad all night. I guess I could slice olives in it....

​Frightful Feast Menu

Freshly Flayed Flesh Spattered with Ghoul Blood
Brisket with barbecue sauce

Zombie Fingertips Simmered in Swamp Water
with Flesh of a Bovine
Beans with bacon

Eyeball Salad
Hominy Salad

Puke
Coleslaw

Monster Toes in Bubbling Blood
Cocktail Weiners in Sauce

Bone Marrow Bites
Cream Cheese and Picante Dip Tortilla Rolls​


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are the finger foods that we will be serving.

Finger Foods


Barf Dip with Grave Digger Scoops
Cheese, hamburger and rice dip ~ tortilla chips

Blood & Guts with Ghoul Hides
Salsa and chips ~ tortilla chips

Monster Brains with Zombie Skin
Spinach dip ~ colored tortilla chips

Ghost Guts with Brittle Bones
Ranch dip ~ carrot sticks

Mummy Membranes on Ribs
Onion dip ~ ripple potato chips

Zombie Brain Matter with Leg Bones
Cream cheese and picante dip ~ pretzel sticks


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Desserts are still up in the air. I really don't want to use just cupcakes, but these can be done ahead of time and offer a variety. I may switch out and do something like the Death by Chocolate or just add it and drop some of the cupcakes.

Deadly Desserts

Ghosts in the Graveyard Cake
Pumpkin Head Brain Matter
~ Pumpkin Fluff

Mummy Bile served with Fruit
~ Marshmallow Crème Dip

Vampire Teeth
~ Apple Bites

Monster Cupcakes
Sweet Skull Cupcakes
Spider Cupcakes

Again, I have printed each menu up in Chiller font and centered it. I will print out and display each.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Couldn't you use a subway type sandwich filled with chicken salad or something like that for him? Or maybe the rolled tortilla filled with picante and cream cheese to form the ribs. I am just LOVING this one. Now, I have to rethink my menu some.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

So would the chocolate covered bacon be a dessert? I always have a separate table for the desserts. So not sure where it should be put.


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmm...I dunno...lol. I don't really have separate tables for my food. I don't have a lot of space to put things inside. But I would say that it would be on the dessert table...maybe...lol.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

1LuvHalloween said:


> So would the chocolate covered bacon be a dessert? I always have a separate table for the desserts. So not sure where it should be put.


Chocolate covered bacon? I can't wrap my head around what the flavor must be like? Is it served cold? And does it have a greasy texture? 

Please elaborate _H1_


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

*s_inal cords*

1st let me say that the letter after o and b4 q isnt working on my keyboard lol

this reci_e is delicious and it seems i cant make enough of them, they get eaten very fast.

after making them sim_ly stack them u_ in a tower (so to s_eak) in a staggering way to re_resent a crooked s_inal cord.
here is the link to the reci_e.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/appetizers-snacks/spinal-cord-spirals/


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

The spinal column rolls sound amazing! I'll have to try that this year. 

As for the chocolate covered bacon, I probably won't do that again. I don't know if I just didn't cook them crispy enough or what the deal was, but hardly anyone ate them. I did do "zombie toes" though, and those were a HUGE hit. They're lil smokies with either bacon wrapped around them or biscuits in a can cut up and rolled around the smokies. YUMO! I guess you could serve them with some kind of sauce, but it's really not needed. Just pop em in your mouth and mmm.


----------

